# Tractor parts



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

We want to change our ih574 from underslung to vertical as it kills you with exhaust when hooking up implements. Anyone have good place to get used or aftermarket parts? Stealership wants way to much for just a Manifold.

Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Martins Tractor Parts 
Newville Pa maybe


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks I’ll give them a call


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Try wengers.com or All States Ag Parts. I’ve used both with good results. Good used parts at good prices.


----------

